# Terrible wedding scenario



## Big Mike (Aug 26, 2013)

This video has been floating around the interwebs for a while.  
On one hand, it's pretty hilarious...on the other hand, it's pretty vulgar.  
If you haven't seen it, here it is.  But be warned, turn down the volume around sensitive ears.





So on a professional note, have any of you shot weddings were things got to be outside the bounds of good taste...or even just outside your comfort level?  

I can't recall anything too bad...maybe overhearing some of the groomsmen talking about 'that hot wedding planner'...but it's really just 'locker room talk' that happens when dudes get together.


----------



## manny212 (Aug 26, 2013)

Mike ,

I saw that the other day and almost fell over laughing . I love how the guy in the front is trying to either console his son or shut his ears !!!! :smileys:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 26, 2013)

I am aghast.....that is white trash at its finest.  

Clearly, they wanted to be this couple, but failed miserably at their attempt...


----------



## kathyt (Aug 26, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> I am aghast.....that is white trash at its finest.
> 
> Clearly, they wanted to be this couple, but failed miserably at their attempt...


That is great!


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 26, 2013)

Something similar.

One of the children went to Bennington College in Vermont, at the time the second most expensive school in the US, and majored in Dance ( minor end in biology). My wife was pretty upset about the entire thing but stuck it out in the cause of letting kids determine their own lives. At the eventual graduation ceremony, which we had experienced with other children as fairly formal exercises, the entrance of the class was done to traditional African trible music with everyone dancing. I looked at my wife and she was livid with steam coming from her ears and her eyes popping. 

The only saving event was that he eventually went to medical school and is now an immunologist. But she still can't talk about it.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 26, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > I am aghast.....that is white trash at its finest.
> ...




They didn't get 82 MILLION hits on Youtube because it sucked.  :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Aug 26, 2013)

ewww, Mike!      Thanks for sharing that awful thing.   

The worst we ever encountered was a very drunken bride wearing an exceptionally low cut wedding gown...which she stumbled over and ultimately ripped apart at the bodice, then announcing loudly to everyone in earshot:   "DAMN!   NOW MY BOOBIES ARE FALLING OUT!"

Ah, a class act indeed.   And no, we didn't take pictures of it.


----------



## Tee (Aug 26, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> On one hand, it's pretty hilarious...on the other hand, it's pretty vulgar.



This is the visual definition of what "American White Trash" is.  Unbelievable.  

One of the strangest wedding/ reception videos I've ever seen was the one with the DJ playing bongos on his assistants ta-ta's to the drum intro of "In the Air Tonight".  Hilarious and scary at the same time


----------



## 12sndsgood (Aug 28, 2013)

Don't even have to watch mikes video to know what it was. Man I felt bad for the people at that wedding.


----------



## AimeeLynC (Aug 28, 2013)

Big Mike, can you list the name of the video? Unfortunately, it's not pulling up for me and I would like to go directly to youtube and search for it.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 28, 2013)

You might be better off not watching it....

If you really want to see it, you can find it on youtube as 'Crazy ***** Wedding March'.


----------



## ShaneF (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## AimeeLynC (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh my. Well now I really want to see, thanks!


----------



## JohnTrav (Aug 29, 2013)

I cant believe some of the stuff people do at weddings.  The one video was nice when they all danced and it all came together.  

The DJ was pretty funny.  I was kind of wating for him to get slapped in the face to make the video better and it never happened :-(

the crazy ***** march was very bad.  I think you were right Big Mike.  People probly would be better off not watching it.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 29, 2013)

As bad as it was (to most people's sensibilities)....it looked like the bride was having fun and the groom seemed to be getting into it.  So I guess this could open up a philosophical debate.  Since it's their wedding, why can't they do whatever they like or whatever suites them?  

I think the real 'problem' in this case, was that the guests were clearly offended...and assuming that those people are friends and family...they may be people who you might not want to offend.  But again, it's their wedding, not anyone else's.  

Maybe I'm reading too much into this...but it may not have been their (B&G's) idea to invite their extended family.  If I had to guess, I'd say that they probably don't spend too much time hanging out with the young boy or the older lady, who we see in the video.  They probably hang out with a select group of friends, listening to music that many would consider offensive, maybe drinking and doing recreational drugs.  There are A LOT of people like that....I'm sure we all know some.  

So when they decide to get married, the parents come in and try to plan a 'traditional' wedding.  And having been around plenty of weddings, I can say that the B&G are often overruled on many of the choices...because their parents are the ones making the decisions (and often paying the bill).  

So maybe the video that we see here, is just a bride (and groom) acting out in rebellion to their parent's planning of their wedding...or maybe it's just them being themselves, despite the fact that it offended many people who are outside their inner circle.

Personally, I wouldn't be offended to shoot a wedding where the bride came down the isle to that song...it would probably be a 'fun & different' wedding to be a part of.  But I don't like the scenario in which this one happened...with a bunch of guests who were clearly blindsided when they expected something traditional and 'classy', only to be hit with something that 'most people' would find offensive.  
If it was just the B&G and their closest friends...it probably would have looked a lot more 'fun' and a lot less offensive.  

Thoughts?


----------



## AimeeLynC (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh dear. I just watched this video. I'm not really understanding... is she singing this song to her groom? Or is she telling him that he is marrying a crazy b**? Why isn't he running away? And did the preacher agree to this?

Sure people have rights to their own freedom of expression, but yikes. After seeing this, I could never take that couple serious again. And I definitely would not have attended the reception.. If I did, I feel that I would have left with something I didn't have before. :raisedbrow:


----------

